# 2006 Felt Line



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

The 2006 Felts are up on the website.

http://www.feltracing.com/06/home.html

There's a new carbon Ultegra/105 model for $2k.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

.....


----------

